# Incongruous film casting



## RogerS (9 Jul 2012)

Old news perhaps but just saw a trailer for the new Jack Reacher film being made/about to be released.

Now in case you're not a fan, Jack Reacher is an ex-military police Major. Over 6' plus and then some. 200 lbs of pure muscle. 50" chest. He knows more about dirty mean and nasty fighting then the SAS and the SEALS put together.

And who is going to play Jack Reacher? Why, Tom Cruise :shock: ...snigger......I can't think of a more incongruous bit of casting.

So here's the thread theme....

which other incongruous casting for well-known film parts can you think of?


----------



## woodaxed (9 Jul 2012)

another film not to watch because of tom short buttocks cruise

i did type short a r s # and it put buttocks lolz


----------



## henton49er (9 Jul 2012)

As a fan of the Jack Reacher books, I would have thought that Tom Cruise was the exact opposite of the character required. Although Reacher is portrayed as highly intelligent, he is supposed to be "beyond exceptional" at all forms of unarmed combat, to go with his 6'5" body with a 50" chest as you say. I thought Mr Cruise is about 5'6" tall. They might as well have gone for Johnny Depp!!


----------



## Racers (9 Jul 2012)

Tom Cruise by Rich Hall


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFal553wR3k

Pete


----------



## woodaxed (9 Jul 2012)

thought Mr Cruise is about 5'6" tall
perhaps they are going to put him on a box or all the other stars will walk in trenches


----------



## Doug B (9 Jul 2012)

look on the bright side, it`s welcome work for the midget actors who they`ll have to use to make tom look big.


----------



## kmcleod (9 Jul 2012)

hmm,,,bad casting in movies

Slyvester stallone in Judge dredd ?, or come to think of it, Stallone in most of his movies....

Kylie minogue in street fighter

and thats the easy ones.....


----------



## woodaxed (9 Jul 2012)

well they hired him for the chin in judge dredd if he had kept his helmet on like he always did in the comic would have be ok


----------



## RogerS (9 Jul 2012)

I was thinking more along the lines of bad casting such as Tracey Emin in the lead role in 'The Story of Mother Teresa' !


----------



## Saintsman (9 Jul 2012)

Keanu Reeves in anything at all?


----------



## Vormulac (9 Jul 2012)

Saintsman":3abxrfav said:


> Keanu Reeves in anything at all?



To be fair, he was pretty spot on in Bill & Ted...


----------



## No skills (9 Jul 2012)

Poor old Keanu, I really enjoyed the Matrix  

Matthew McConaughey and Steve Zahn in Sahara :evil: the film was a dung take on the book, whoever thought they would be a good Dirk and Al needs a stern talking to :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## woodbloke (9 Jul 2012)

That skinny French woman and Tom Hanks in that silly person da Vinci film a couple of years ago...what was that all about? - Rob


----------



## Mark A (9 Jul 2012)

woodbloke":3ko49buf said:


> That skinny French woman and Tom Hanks in that silly person da Vinci film a couple of years ago...what was that all about? - Rob


 I was just about to say the Da Vinci Code. The book wasn't too bad, but that film was utter pants.


----------



## woodbloke (10 Jul 2012)

mark aspin":356jevms said:


> woodbloke":356jevms said:
> 
> 
> > That skinny French woman and Tom Hanks in that silly person da Vinci film a couple of years ago...what was that all about? - Rob
> ...


I've just remembered that it was a Ron Howard film and his stuff is usually quite good...he failed miserably with this one though - Rob


----------



## Vormulac (10 Jul 2012)

Everything to do with the Hollywood version of 'I am Legend' - all wrong and they appeared to have cast special effects from the early 80's instead of cutting edge contemporary work. Shocking.


----------



## nev (10 Jul 2012)

Charlize Theron =P~ in Monster.. :shock: 
good film and the great performances, but how did the casting crew come up with CT?

'We need some butt ugly homicidal manly looking type of munter'
'i know just the girl! - Charlize Theron!' :?:


----------



## studders (10 Jul 2012)

How about Robbie Coltrane as lead character in 'The Life and times of Tom Cruise' .


----------



## RogerS (10 Jul 2012)

studders":637x1q54 said:


> How about Robbie Coltrane as lead character in 'The Life and times of Tom Cruise' .



LOL..that's more like it.


----------



## Eric The Viking (10 Jul 2012)

Billy Connolly as Bond?


E.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Jul 2012)

Eric The Viking":2w6bjj4c said:


> Billy Connolly as Bond?
> 
> 
> E.


No, Bill Bailey.


----------



## adidat (10 Jul 2012)

nev":1btjy5js said:


> Charlize Theron =P~ in Monster.. :shock:
> good film and the great performances, but how did the casting crew come up with CT?
> 
> 'We need some butt ugly homicidal manly looking type of munter'
> 'i know just the girl! - Charlize Theron!' :?:



when i saw this years and years ago, I wondered who CT was, i googled her and i was amazed at the babe I found! 

i must agree with you nev but include the make-up being great, although thinking about it im sure the make-up keeps her looking sexy!

FYI avoid men in black 3 it was awful very disappointing after the first 2, Tommy Lee Jones looked awful! maybe he could have done with some help from CT make-up people.


----------



## kmcleod (11 Jul 2012)

Agreed - men in black 3 - absolute pants,,,, 

The girl playing Lizbeth Salander in the American remake of Girl with a dragon tattoo - she tries, but she doesnt have the atitude..and the film is a bad copy...

Milla Jovovitch in the flim about Joan of Arc - nope, that was a mistake, 

Speaking of which - Bruce Willis in the 5th Element - who came up with that idea !

Guess we all have our pet hates,,,


----------



## Eric The Viking (11 Jul 2012)

kmcleod":h1t7jbh0 said:


> Speaking of which - Bruce Willis in the 5th Element - who came up with that idea !
> 
> Guess we all have our pet hates



I guess so. 

I think that movie is huge fun, and I enjoy the 'glazed-eye' look of Willis throughout! 
Wonderfully silly, especially the bit with the cherry stone. I think Lee Thingy is a bit poor, but hey, just don't press the red button, OK?

E.


----------



## Vormulac (11 Jul 2012)

It's all subjective, true, but I loved The Fifth Element - it was like a comic brought to life


----------



## Racers (11 Jul 2012)

I liked the Fifth Element and 12 Monkeys.

Pete


----------



## mailee (11 Jul 2012)

The panda in Kung fu panda. :lol:


----------



## whiskywill (13 Jul 2012)

Me in Henry IVth Part 2 tomorrow at 8.00p.m on BBC2. Look out for the extremely handsome lawyer with the large beard and be amazed at the charisma and feeling in the performance. Do they award Oscars to extras?

Seriously, it was a very interesting couple of days filming and Geofrey Palmer is the most miserable person in the world.


----------



## Eric The Viking (13 Jul 2012)

whiskywill":3jw0lc97 said:


> Me in Henry IVth Part 2 tomorrow at 8.00p.m on BBC2. Look out for the extremely handsome lawyer with the large beard and be amazed at the charisma and feeling in the performance. Do they award Oscars to extras?


Brilliant - very keen to see it, but not _just_ because of your performance though!


> Seriously, it was a very interesting couple of days filming and Geoffrey Palmer is the most miserable person in the world.


Odd you say that. 
Years ago, when I worked on radio drama (as a studio manager), he was the only actor, ever, to be gratuitously nasty to me. That was probably 30 years ago, but I still remember it (was young and impressionable). Most actors I worked with were great fun, even the ones with a "reputation," so it was a bit of a shock.

In contrast, I'm presently working with someone who had speaking parts in several of the BBC Shakespeare series of the early 1980s. He has quite a different attitude to life!

E.


----------



## whiskywill (13 Jul 2012)

I, and his other two sidekicks, spent about four hours filming with him over two days and not once did he say a single word to us, not even a nod of acknowledgement that we were there. He did, however, fluff his lines many times.


----------



## Eric The Viking (13 Jul 2012)

"Happy Christmas VT!"*

There were certain fairly well known actors, who probably should remain nameless, who knew I used to get fits of the giggles, and would time it during recordings so that they told the punchline of a particularly silly (or rude) joke, moments before the green light came on. 

It is staggeringly hard not to laugh when every fibre is trying to (and often they're pulling faces too!).

Happy days.

E.

*You probably have to be of a certain age.


----------

